# My Bersas



## phantom12

Thunder .380 duo tone(mine)
















Thunder .380CC(hers)


----------



## JasBrit

Good, crisp photos! Congrats! I have a two-tone Thunder 380 exactly like yours and it is my favorite because of size, feel in my hand, and looks. Now if I could should find a consistent supply of .380 ammo!!!


----------

